# [X]MultiUser/VT7/VT8

## Poussin

Bonsoir jeunes gens,

Je me pose quelques  questions au sujet des différents "terminaux graphiques" accessible, en général via alt+F7 et suivant.

J'aimerais pouvoir disposer de 2 de ceux-ci, histoire de me connecter avec 2 utilisateurs différents simultanéments (et pouvoir passer de l'un à l'autre avec la combinaison de touche quivabien).

J'au cru comprendre qu'un startx -- :1 permet de lancer un nouvel X sur le terminal suivant (F :Cool:  mais j'avoue ne pas être fan de cette méthode. J'ai préparé quelques petites questions pour vous auxquelles je n'ai pu répondre:

- Ce monde de fonctionnement est-il standard/général/non dépendant de l'interface graphique utilisée?

- Même question mais concernant le "xdm" utilisé.

- Suivant les réponses à ces questions, est-ce qu'il y a une chance que cela fonctionne avec fluxbox/slim?

- Est-ce possible d'avoir 2 "xdm" lancés, chacun dans leur VT[7-8]?

- Quelqu'un aurait un lien/doc/info/expérience à ce sujet? Je n'ai actuellement rien trouvé de probant :/

Le cas typique d'utilisation, c'est d'avoir 2 sessions ouvertes, une pour madame, l'autre pour votre serviteur

Merci de votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

J'ai l'impression que c'est lié à xdm/slim, mais sans certitude et sans solution :/

Il semblerait que dans gdm (que je n'utilise pas (et que je n'ai pas trop envie d'utiliser si j'utilise fluxbox/slim)) on puisse configurer ce genre de chose

Je n'avance guère ^^

----------

## HazeC5

Salut !  :Wink: 

Wé c'est tout à fait possible d'avoir 2 sessions X en même temps, j'avais essayé avec gnome et E17, il y a plus d'1 an.

Et je n'aime pas non plus sartx ...Je n'utilisais donc pas cet outil !

Justement hier je tentais de retrouver la commande que je tapais dans 1 term pur ouvrir cette seconde session, mais plus moyen de remettre la main dessus, malheureusement   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  . 

Je suis toujours à sa recherche pour le moment, car j'en ai besoin pour faire quelques tests.

Si je la retrouve je te fais signe ^^ .  :Wink: 

----------

## tmasscool

> Est-ce possible d'avoir 2 "xdm" lancés, chacun dans leur VT[7-8]? 

Oui, tu peux ajouter des serveurs X dans /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers

----------

## Poussin

Je dis "xdm" mais dans mon cas c'est slim

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais personnellement je n'ai pas de répertoire /etc/X11/xdm/

et un 

```
locate Xservers | wc -l

0

```

donc cette solution ne fonctionne pas trop chez moi :/

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Ben c'est tout simple en fait.

Dans ton menu Gnome>Système , tu dois avoir 1 menu "Nouvelle connexion" , tu cliques dessus et ça ouvre automatiquement une seconde session dans le TTY8 . Et sans fermer celle du TTY7, voilà ..  :Wink: 

Bye !  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Ben c'est tout simple en fait.
> 
> Dans ton menu Gnome>Système , tu dois avoir 1 menu "Nouvelle connexion" , tu cliques dessus et ça ouvre automatiquement une seconde session dans le TTY8 . Et sans fermer celle du TTY7, voilà .. 
> ...

 

Merci mais comme je l'ai dit, je n'utilise pas gnome, mais fluxbox, et slim comme gestionnaire de connexion

----------

## HazeC5

Salut   :Exclamation: 

Oups désolé j'avais oublié ces détails....   :Embarassed: 

----------

